# Applying for IT at APC



## sjbdeebo2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

I'm applying at American Power Conversion as an IT. Does anyone know what IT/computer questions they ask during the interview?

Thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on the position.

In a nutshell, just make sure to answer truthfully and try not to overembellish.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

sjbdeebo2 said:


> I'm applying at American Power Conversion as an IT.


So your gonna be transformmed into an Information Technology huh? :laugh: 

Anywayz as cellus sayz just answer truthfully and normaly.


----------



## sjbdeebo2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Its a tech support postion. That is what my friends tell me just answer truthfully.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah. If they ask a tech question you don't know, Just admit that but then say you bout consult someone else or use the internet or reference material etc. this shows you have initiative to get jobs done.


----------



## sjbdeebo2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks! That sounds good lazareth


----------

